# need help identifying World War II lantern



## mrbig835 (Apr 15, 2010)

need help identifying World War II lantern I got this the other day I can not find one exactly like can anybody give me any info on it what they used it for what is the approximate value of it thank you http://s841.photobucket.com/home/mike105_2009/index

mike


----------



## donn_ (Apr 15, 2010)

Photos would be helpful.


----------



## mrbig835 (Apr 15, 2010)

donn_ said:


> Photos would be helpful.


 link is up now


----------



## Boudreaux (Apr 15, 2010)

*Welcome to CPF! *

CPF member Captain Smiley has posted a lot of information on Grether Lanterns including info on how to repair the switches.
There are many photos of Grether Lanterns including several similar to yours in this thread:


*My antique electric lantern and flashlight collection (many pics)*


This thread is located at the bottom of the second page of "Flashlight Collecting."


----------

